# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Apel - Petrova bolnica

## mlukacin

Dakle, rodiliste u Petrovoj zahvaljujuci vama je postalo prijatelj djece odnosno imamo bebe 24h sa majkama - predivno... ali u praksi i nije to bas tako.
Unaprijed se ispricavam ako sam na krivom mjestu sa svojim primjedbama ali eto... negdje moram poceti  :Smile: 
Cetvrto dijete sam rodila u Petrovoj prije godinu dana i sve izuzev poroda je bio kaos i katastrofa. Sina sam dobila odmah, dojili smo odmah sat ili dva ne sjecam se... dolaskom u predivnu i cistu sobu takoder su mi sina donijeli odmah - mnogi bi rekli predivno ali u tom trenutku pocinju problemi....
Spavanje ispod svjetla - i to jakog neprirodno svjetla pod izlikom da se majka odrzava budna kako ne bi zaspala i imala dijete pod kontrolom. Nisam smjela sama premotati dijete?!? Nego sam bila primorana cekati sestru tri puta dnevno da ga premota... ako sam zvala da dodu premotati dijete receno mi je da kompliciram i da ne zovem vise, da dijete ne place jer je pokakano jer jos nema taj osjecaj?!? Nisam smjela ustati s njim da recimo podrigne?!? i to sve pod izlikom da mi ne ispadne. Oni jastuci za bebe su zesci kaos jer beba uuuporno ispada i klizi iz njega ali eto... ne mogu ga staviti u svoj. Suti i trpi.
O odlasku na wc i higijeni kao i prehrani ne zelim ni razmisljati. Ono prvo, da prostite kakanje, je zavrsilo vristanjem sina jer eto ja sam to morala obaviti i trebalo mi je 20min, ostala djeca u sobi su takoder bila neuroticna... i tako u krug. Mislim, zena se mora i istusirati i nahraniti da bi se mogla brinuti oko svoje bebe - tu dolazimo do toga da ja od toga nisam uradila nista dok nisam dosla kuci. I onda tako umorna od poroda i ekstra izmorena od bolnice (nisam oka sklopila 72 sata) dolazim kuci k troje djece s bebom i umirem  :Sad: 
Pisem ovo jer idem roditi svoje peto dijete za dva i pol mjeseca i muka mi je kad se sjetim sto me ceka.
Svakako je u redu da dijete bude uz majku ali ne na ovaj nacin - sa mnom je a ja ne mogu nista sa njim...
Mora postojati rjesenje...

----------


## sirius

Jasno da mora postojati rijesenje.
da li si se ikome tamo zalila? Sluzbeno? Dijete nije vlasnistvo bolnice .

----------


## Apsu

Uzasno iskustvo. 
Ali , pa nemoj onda opet ici tamo?
Idi na sveti duh, ili u vinogradsku.. Tamo se puno bolje ponasaju i prema majci i prema bebi

----------


## mlukacin

Kome da se zalim ako je zabranjeno premotati svoje dijete ili ponoci ugasiti svjetlo?! Dosta toga nije do sestara nego do pravilnika...
Jel ima netko da je rodio nedavno u Petrovoj? Bas me zanimaju nova iskustva.

O promjeni bolnice ne razmisljam zbog mog doktora....

----------


## martinaP

Ja ne vjerujem da netko može u pravilinik staviti da je zabranjeno ugasiti svjetlo. premotati dijete, izvaditi dijete iz jastuka... Prije bih rekla da je to sestara (sličnih bisera ima i kod nas, ali je baš do pojedinih osoba). I što bi napravili da ih nisi poslušala? Poslali te doma  :Grin: ? 

Sorry na smajliću, ali meni je nevjerojatno da ih netko posluša. Oni po svome, a ti po svome...

Svakako bih se pismeno žalila ravnatelju.

----------


## AdioMare

meni su u merkuru branili hodati s bebom iz istog razloga - da mi se ne zamanta i da ne padnemo obje.
gle, istina, prije 11 godina  :Grin:  
nije mi bilo milo jer sam ju htjela prenijeti niz hodnik da ju muž vidi, ali sam poslušala i odnijela ju je sestra. 
za 2 dana mi nije kruna pala s glave zbog toga, držala sam ju u naručju na krevetu.
a ovo ostalo - kako je martina već rekla. ne vjerujem da baš piše u pravilniku, spavanja pod svjetlima nije bilo ni prije 11 godina  :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

Rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca i sve je isto  :Sad: 

Mislim meni to bas nije predstavljalo neki problem al ti ugasi svjetlo ako ti smeta. Pa ne dolaze one provjeravat po noci kome gori svjetlo a kome ne.

----------


## migulica

Moram se nadovezati.
Ne znam jel sada situacija bolja (toplo se nadam da je) no 2011. sam na sv.Duhu rodila blizance. Malene, ali 100% zdrave. No ipak smo zaglavili 15 dana na babinjačama (dok malena nije dostigla čarobnu brojku od 2000 grama...)
Pošto sam ja inzistirala da budu sa mnom 24 sata (osim lampanja za žuticu i jutarnje "njege") vrlo brzo sam bila slomljena (rođeni su CR). Svjetlo u sobi mi mi i ugasile, ali su sestre salno palile isto (kao bočno svjetlo-ali florescentno...)
Vjerujte mi da sam dva tjedna u prosjeku dnevno odspavala po četiri!!! sata (naravno isprekidano). Nije da bih mogla, obzirom na blizance, puno više spavati, ali ono ubitačno svjetlo je kao smrtna presuda...
Nadam se da je danas bolje...

----------


## sirius

> Ja ne vjerujem da netko može u pravilinik staviti da je zabranjeno ugasiti svjetlo. premotati dijete, izvaditi dijete iz jastuka... Prije bih rekla da je to sestara (sličnih bisera ima i kod nas, ali je baš do pojedinih osoba). I što bi napravili da ih nisi poslušala? Poslali te doma ? 
> 
> Sorry na smajliću, ali meni je nevjerojatno da ih netko posluša. Oni po svome, a ti po svome...
> 
> Svakako bih se pismeno žalila ravnatelju.


Pa to i kazem.
sto postoji pravilnik u kojem ne smijes vaditi bebu iz jastuka, premotati ju ili ugasti lampu kod kreveta?!
pa neka pokazu pravilnik.

----------


## sirius

Vjerojatno postoje opravdani razlozi za neke od zabrana , npr. presvlacenje.
mozda vode evidenciju o popisanim pelenama i stolici. To mi se cini razumno.
ali nije mama/rodilja mutava, mogu joj objasniti , dati papir na kojem mama sama vodi evidenciju.
u svakom slucaju ja bih za svaku nelogicnost pitala za razlog, pa ako ima smisla , trazila bih alternativu.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa i na SD smo morali po noći imati upaljena svjetla. Ja ugasim, dođe sestra, dere se i ugasi. I tako otprilike po 10x svake noći.

Moje mišljenje je da je 24h rooming u ovim našim bolnicama samo dobra izlika za maltretiranje rodilja i nerad medicinskog osoblja. I sramota Unicefa ili onoga tko im je već dodijelio titulu prijatelja djece.

----------


## mikka

slazem se s Deaedi, i mislim da bi sve rodilje osim carica trebali otpustiti odmah drugi dan po porodu (naravno uz uvjet da je epiziotomija zabranjena  :Grin:  ) i tako bi imali vise kadra da se pobrinu za one kojima je stvarno potrebno

----------


## spajalica

ovo za svijetla, ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaj  :Shock: 
pa nije da je rodiliste guantanamo bay

svijetlo je centralno upravljano ili svaka soba ima ipak salter ili ti ga prekidac?
u svakom slucaju lijepo ponesi onaj vrag sto ide preko ociju pa ulovi bar malo sna, ako drugacije nikako ne ide.

i na kraju mlukacin cestitam, rijetko se vidis tu, nisam znala ni za 4.

----------


## rehab

I u rodilištu u kojem sam ja rodila, praksa je da se spava s upaljenim svjetlom... Pa sam ja uporno gasila, a sestra dolazila i palila, nešto kao kod Deaedi.
Mlukacin, radi po svome... Pa neće ti uzeti bebu, otjerati doma, ili što već. Ako želiš premotati bebu, premotaj je. Ako želiš spavati s ugašenim svjetlom, ugasi ga. Kad sam išla obaviti prvu stolicu, pozvala sam sestru i zamolila da mi pripaze na dijete. 
Ne moraš biti gruba i neugodna prema osoblju (iako, iz iskustva, nekad sam morala i tako postupiti), ali budi ljubazna, odrješita i direktna.

----------


## KrisZg

> meni su u merkuru branili hodati s bebom iz istog razloga - da mi se ne zamanta i da ne padnemo obje.
> gle, istina, prije 11 godina  
> nije mi bilo milo jer sam ju htjela prenijeti niz hodnik da ju muž vidi, ali sam poslušala i odnijela ju je sestra. 
> za 2 dana mi nije kruna pala s glave zbog toga, držala sam ju u naručju na krevetu.
> a ovo ostalo - kako je martina već rekla. ne vjerujem da baš piše u pravilniku, spavanja pod svjetlima nije bilo ni prije 11 godina


sa time se u potpunosti slazem, to je iz razloga jer ti doista moze pozliti i padnes u nesvjest sa bebom u rukama, meni pred ocima zena opala na hodniku.Nema veze sa sposobnoscu zene da nosi bebu.

----------


## bella77

Evo ja upravo lezim u Petrovoj. Istina je za svjetla, iako sam ih ja ugasila i upalila u wcu koje je dovoljno i sestre nisu prigovarale. Mozda sam samo imala srece. 
Nisam primjetila da brane da se dijete izvadi iz jastuka. Ja ga vadim svako malo. 
Mislim da sve ovisi o sestri, jedna mi je njurgala da sta je beba pored mene a ne na sbom mjestu.  :Smile:  meni je to smijesno.

Sinoc sam skuzila da se mali kakao i skinula mu pelenu da presvucem. Tad sam se sjetila da sam poslala pelene natrag doma i da ih nemam. Zovem sestru. Bila je bas ljuta jer ga je eto morala premotati (ja smotala usranu pelenu i bacila). Na izlazu je dobacila nesto kao "mislim, ove zene!"

Inace, sto se tice uvodnog posta, ne znam kako bi trebalo biti organizirano tusiranje? Tus i wc je u sobi, sto je bolje nego npr na sv. Duhu. Ja se tusiram ujutro kad malog odnesu kod pedijatra (oko sat dva) i navecer kad ga kupaju (isto sat slobodno). Ne kuzim kako ces doma ici na wc?  :Wink:

----------


## rehab

> ovo za svijetla, ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaj 
> pa nije da je rodiliste guantanamo bay
> 
> svijetlo je centralno upravljano ili svaka soba ima ipak salter ili ti ga prekidac?
> u svakom slucaju lijepo ponesi onaj vrag sto ide preko ociju pa ulovi bar malo sna, ako drugacije nikako ne ide.


Mislim da u većini rodilišta sobe imaju svoje prekidače. Meni su veći problem bile cimerice, nego sestre. Ja ugasim svjetlo, a one dršćući iz krevete : joooj, sestra je rekla da se ne smije... Ili, drugo dijete sam rodila usred ljeta, za vrijeme toplotnih udara, u sobi sve smrdi od mlijeka, lohija, itd. Bebe nam odvedu iz sobe radi kupanja, pedijatrijskih pregleda, ili čega već, ja malo otvorim prozor da se prozrači. Dođe sestra i pop.....di. Zatvori nam prozor, a ja ga opet otvorim. I opet cimerice : ne smijemo otvarati prozore, rekla je sestra da će se bebe prehladiti... Ono, wtf ?? Vani je 40 stupnjeva, bebe nisu u sobi i prehladit će se jer sam otvorila prozor da se soba malo prozrači ?? Stvarno ne razumijem zbog čega toliki strah od sestara i liječnika, sve redom strepe kao prvašići pred strogom učiteljicom. Da su me bar otjerali iz bolnice zbog ugašenog svjetla i otvorenog prozora.

----------


## mare41

bila sam lani na katu, gdje su sobe s dva kreveta i kupaonica, i ti? djeca su bila u sobi za nedonoscad, al je mama s drugog kreveta imala bebu 24 sata, nije je smjela premotati, al svjetlo i klimu smo gasile, ili nisam primijetila problem sa svijetlom, vadila ju je iz jastuka, a tusirala se kad su bebu odnijeli za vrijeme posjeta
meni je to bio Hilton prema intenzivnoj, a hrana raskos u odnosu na dotadasnju dijetu

----------


## bella77

A evo ja sad imam otvoren prozor jer hajcaju nenormalno i sestrama je to ok. Istina, dupli su prozori pa hladnoca ne ulazi tako brzo.

----------


## Deaedi

> slazem se s Deaedi, i mislim da bi sve rodilje osim carica trebali otpustiti odmah drugi dan po porodu (naravno uz uvjet da je epiziotomija zabranjena  ) i tako bi imali vise kadra da se pobrinu za one kojima je stvarno potrebno


Ma posebno carice, nama je bilo najgore...Nakon CR dobiješ bebu odmah na 24h, i da s njom sve radiš, nema veze što imaš s jedne strane kateter, a s druge infuziju. Pa doma bi mi bilo puno lakše, uz pomoć muža, mame...

----------


## rehab

> Ma posebno carice, nama je bilo najgore...Nakon CR dobiješ bebu odmah na 24h, i da s njom sve radiš, nema veze što imaš s jedne strane kateter, a s druge infuziju. Pa doma bi mi bilo puno lakše, uz pomoć muža, mame...


E, ovo mi je stvarno grozno.
S druge strane, kad sam ja rodila carskim rezom, nama nisu htjeli prva dva dana donositi bebe na podoj, kao da se malo odmorimo...  :Sad: 
Zapravo, mislim da bi se rodilišta trebala prilagođavati potrebama i mogućnostima svakog djeteta i majke pojedinačno , izuzev radnji koje bi mogle biti potencijalno opasne (kao npr. ova šetnja s bebom u rukama, i meni je to opasno).

----------


## bella77

Mislim da je nwmoguce da se rodiliste prilagodjava zeljama, nastao bi kaos: ova sama premotava, ovu mi premotavamo, ova hoce svjetla, ova nece - a u istoj sobi, ovoj dolazi pedijatar na pregled, a ovu nosimo do pedijatra na pregled... sorry, meni je to malo too much. 
Vjerujem da se moze za neke stvari dogovoriti uvijek, a ima rodilista, pa nek si svatko bira kakav pristup hoce.

----------


## emily

> Dakle, rodiliste u Petrovoj zahvaljujuci vama je postalo prijatelj djece odnosno imamo bebe 24h sa majkama -


Petrova je dobila titulu baby friendly?? pa kad?

inace rodiliste prijatelj djece nije jednako rodiliste sa 24satnih rooming in.om
treba puno vise od toga imati

----------


## rehab

Zašto kaos ? Uvijek se može staviti ceduljica na djetetov krevetić ako majka ima neki zahtjev koji je moguće ispuniti, tipa da dijete nije potrebno odvoditi na presvlačenje i slično.
Ja npr. nisam dala da mi dohranjuju dijete AD ili glukozom, pa bi mi je oni opet doveli situ, s kapljicama mlijeka po rubovima usana. I morala sam opet iznova objašnjavati u svakoj smjeni da ne želim da mi se dijete dohranjuje, nego želim da bude uz mene radi redovitih podoja. Zar nisu mogli staviti ceduljicu s potpisom pedijatrice na krevetić sa natpisom "NE DOHRANJIVATI" ?
Neš ti posla, ni brige, ni pameti.

----------


## Bubica

Probudili ste mi PTSP iz petrove od prije 14 godina, 10 dana sam bila, djeca još ni nisu bila s nama. Sjećam se sestre koja je vrištala na mene jer, nakon što me je digla iz kreveta da ga napravi prije vizite, ja sam u krevet legla i razmrdala plahte!!! Čisti horor...

Zato, najbolja stvar koju sam napravila kad sam išla rodit drugo dijete, osim što sam išla rodit u Rijeku je da sam uzela apartman, najbolje uložen novac ikad (a nije bio ni skup), pališ svjetlo kad hoćeš, gasiš ga kad hoćeš, dijete se presvlačilo u sobi tako da je uvijek bilo rezervnih na raspolaganju (iako ja nisam nešto sama presvlačila dijete), tuš u sobi, trkneš se istuširati kad beba zaspi, nikakav problem....Mala je od početka spavala sa mnom u krevetu, nitko mi nije prigovorio...

e da, ne mogu vjerovati da sestre po noći deset puta ulaze u sobu, u moje doba su se svi žalili da ih nikako ne mogu dozvati...

----------


## bella77

Kaos zbog logistike. Pola vremena bi sestre provele citajuci ceduljice pa bi sve bilo jos sporije. 

Ni ovako ne znas u koje doba dolazi sestra prematalica, a kad sestra s ruckom. Pa planiranje podoja je koma jer ga tek podojim, on zaspi i eto nje da ga presvuce i razdrma... 
Ja mislim da nekog reda mora biti, to je bolnica, a ne hotel.

----------


## rehab

Pa i meni se znalo dogoditi da mi upadnu sestre koje vode bebe na kupanje ili sestra koja dijeli ručak usred podoja, i uvijek bi uzele neku drugu bebu umjesto moje ili bi mi rekle da ne žurim s ručkom, da će doći kasnije po posuđe. Sve se može kad se ima malo dobre volje. 
Da, nije riječ o hotelu, ali je riječ o rodilištu, riječ je o malim bebama koje ne možeš tempirati prema rasporedu sestara ili pedijatra. 
Na ceduljicu je dovoljno baciti oko, ne daješ im knjigu da prelistaju. 
Za individualni pristup majkama i bebama nisu potrebne ni financije, ni ogromna logistika, nego samo malo dobre volje i strpljenja.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Dakle, rodiliste u Petrovoj zahvaljujuci vama je postalo prijatelj djece


nešto si pobrkala
Petrova nema titulu ni prijatelja djece, ni prijatelja majki.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Petrova je dobila titulu baby friendly?? pa kad?
> 
> inace rodiliste prijatelj djece nije jednako rodiliste sa 24satnih rooming in.om
> treba puno vise od toga imati


emily, nije dobila

----------


## sirius

> nešto si pobrkala
> Petrova nema titulu ni prijatelja djece, ni prijatelja majki.


Joj, Lut, znas da je za sve uvijek ( samo) Roda kriva (" jer ste vi to trazili!")
:D

----------


## migulica

Na sv. Duhu sam gasila ja svjetla, al su sestre stalno palile, bome sam se i sa sestrama kačila, ali bile su neumorne....
čak sam i jadnom dr. Stanojeviću održala bukvicu (i) zbog toga  :Embarassed:  (jadan-za svjetlo stvarno nije bio kriv)....
Krivim dvotjedno nespavanje, bila sam luda ko puška...
nadam se da su se stvari popravile...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Joj, Lut, znas da je za sve uvijek ( samo) Roda kriva (" jer ste vi to trazili!")
> :D


meni nije bitno jel nekome roda kriva ili nije
ali mi je užasno krivo da piše da bolnica kao što je Petrova ima titulu prijatelj djece i bitno mi je da se zna da *nema*

----------


## gianna87

Rodila sam u Petrovoj prije godinu dana i sad nemam strah od poroda već strah od ostanka u bolnici. Stvarno imam traume od tog njihovog režima, svaka čast babinjačama na smještaju, higijeni, hrani ali odnosi prema rodiljama a i prema bebama im je katastrofalan (barem je bio). Tamo se svi boje jedni drugih, neki režim kao da si u zatvoru, pomoć je nikakva, imaš lijepo plakate na zidu gdje je sve objašnjeno, pa kaj će ti sestra... Mama nema pravo odlučivati o ničem jer dok si tamo oni brinu za tebe i tvoje dijete i oni znaju najbolje. Ok sve ima svoje razloge ali meni je malo zbunjujuće da se forsira dojenje na zahtjev, pa beba počne dojiti e onda mora na presvlačenje, pa na kupanje, pa na pregled, pa onda mama mora jest, a bome ti neće ostavljat ručak kolko hoćeš i tak... Nama je svjetlo stalno gorilo, ako smo ugasile po noći sestra bi došla i upalila jer bebe moramo imati na oku... i tak... A, o komentarima osoblja bolje da ne pričam. Onda sam p+++++ i otišla u apartman. I dalje ne razumijem prednosti rooming-ina, pamtim samo umor, nespavanje, suze, nemoć i nezadovoljnu mamu i bebu.

----------


## Vrci

Ne kužim to svjetlo jer bebe moraju biti na oku. Pa što mame ne smiju spavati dok bebe spavaju? Sigurno bi i bebama bilo ljepše odmoriti se bez tog svjetla. A kad se beba probudi, onda se može upaliti svjetlo

Ja sam bila u apartmanu u Vinogradskoj, ali niti jednom nisam palila to svjetlo iznad kreveta, ono je užas. Upalila sam u kupaonici i ostavila vrata. To mi je bilo dovoljno da ne bude mrkli mrak. A i vrata prema hodniku su u svim sobama bila otvorena, i to je bilo dosta svjetla

----------


## Apsu

Na svetom duhu sam ja prije 10 mjeseci najnormalnije po noći prigušila svijetlo, a i sve ostale sobe koje sam mogla vidjeti. Po noći smo ugasile velika svijetla i na sredini ima jedna mala lampica koja se da prigušivati i najnormalnije smo to radile svaku večer i spavale u polumraku. Čak su i sestre dolazile pomagat i ni riječi o svijetlu nije bilo. 
Isto tako, mogla sam najnormalnije hodati s bebom u rukama..

----------


## BigBlue

> Probudili ste mi PTSP iz petrove


x
uvijek sam govorila, zbog nekoliko ruznih iskustva meni bliskih osoba, da cu u petrovu jedino nogama naprijed. pa sam zavrsila tamo na patologiji 4 dana. pobjegla ne okrenuvsi se i nikad pozalila.

----------


## leeloo77

Rodila prije 10 i pol mjeseci na Sv Duhu i isto smo preko noci gasili veliko svjetlo a palili malu lampicu. Pitali su da li da uzmu klince par sati preko noci tako da mogu malo odspavati....doduse koliko se sjecam samo mene s blizancima a ne i ostale carice. Nasa soba je imala ormar s posteljinom pa su svako malo ulazili kako im je nesto trebalo..to je bilo bas grrr..ne vjerujem da ga bas ne mogu staviti negdje drugdje ali dobro. Prozor smo otvarali nekoliko puta dnevno bez obzira na vanjsku hladnocu i bebe jer se grijanje naravno nije dalo smanjiti pa je u sobi bilo koma, pogotovo nakon posjeta (curi do mene doslo 4 odrasle osobe + 2 mala nećaka odjednom !? ). Hranu sam vrlo cesto preskocila jer sam dojila (sto je bilo skoro stalno  :Smile: ) pa bi kasnije  pojela nesto svoje. Uglavnom , ne mogu se previse pozaliti..neke se stvari sigurno mogu popraviti ali je i istina da sestre non stop trckaraju okolo i kad god je trebalo pomognu..doduse nisam ih previse zvala ali to je moj dojam. Cak su mi pomagale slagati deke i jastuke da dojim u tandemu. 
Sorry na greskama..pisem na mobu dok mi klinci skacu po glavi

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! Eto, bas citam vasa iskustva. Ja sam rodila u UK u unicefovoj bolnici i stvarno je situacija puuno drugacija. Nosila sam bebu kad sam zeljela, premotavala joj pelenu, ako sam zeljela (a nisam zeljela-prvo dijete, bojala sam se je presvlaciti, znam, luda glava, ali tako su me udarili hormoni), imali smo cajnu kuhinju u kojoj sam si mogla prizalogajiti zobene pahuljice ili tost kad god sam htjela. Eto jedino sto je zajednicko sa vasim iskustvima je to svijetlo. I ja sam ga imala i to tri dana, koliko sam bila tamo. 
Sto se "kakanja" nakon poroda i sivanja tice, primalje su mi davale suho voce da "ide lakse" i pored wc-a sam imala stolcek. Kad sjednes na skoljku i stavis noge na stolcek, stvarno je iznenadujuce lako "pokakiti se". Tu tehniku preporucam toplo svakoj babinjaci.

----------


## kljucic

Kao što neko reče, od Petrove imam PTSP.
Da sam onda imala ovu sigurnost, nikad im ne bih dopustila neke stvari, niti ih slušala.
A sve sestre bih poslala tjedan dana na intenzivnu pedijatriju na Rebro pa da vide šta je posao. Ovo bi im se činilo ko da su na godišnjem.
Izgovori, izgovori, a sa malo truda se tako puno može postići da se majka i beba osjećaju dobro.
I ne, to nije hotel - to je rodilište. Mjesto gdje se rađa novi život i gdje se majke tretira kao kraljice, a bebe kao kap vode na dlanu.

----------


## Tanči

Prije 45 godina su moju mamu izmrcvarili u Petrovoj.
Dva dana i jednu noć je umirala u trudovima i onda su joj se smilovali i napravili CR
Rasporili su ju od prsne do stidne kosti i ostao joj je ožiljak širine tri cm.
Koji god doktor je poslije vidio taj ožiljak, šokirao se i pitao što se desilo?
Da skratim, tada sam se rodila ja i mama i ja smo jedva preživjele od komplikacija, sepse...
Prije 25 godina su mene sprčkali u Petrovoj, a poslije to zataškavali.
Ja sam živu glavu izvukla, ali u taj šinteraj ne bih ni mrtva više.
Žalosno da je i dalje isto, ako ne i gore.

----------


## mare41

i mene u petrovoj po razlicitim odjelima fasciniralo kako se sestre negdje narade, kao u intezivnnj, a negdje ih ni ne vidis

----------


## Apsu

> Prije 45 godina su moju mamu izmrcvarili u Petrovoj.
> Dva dana i jednu noć je umirala u trudovima i onda su joj se smilovali i napravili CR
> Rasporili su ju od prsne do stidne kosti i ostao joj je ožiljak širine tri cm.
> Koji god doktor je poslije vidio taj ožiljak, šokirao se i pitao što se desilo?
> Da skratim, tada sam se rodila ja i mama i ja smo jedva preživjele od komplikacija, sepse...
> Prije 25 godina su mene sprčkali u Petrovoj, a poslije to zataškavali.
> Ja sam živu glavu izvukla, ali u taj šinteraj ne bih ni mrtva više.
> Žalosno da je i dalje isto, ako ne i gore.


Brrr  :Sad:

----------


## bella77

> Prije 45 godina su moju mamu izmrcvarili u Petrovoj.
> Dva dana i jednu noć je umirala u trudovima i onda su joj se smilovali i napravili CR
> Rasporili su ju od prsne do stidne kosti i ostao joj je ožiljak širine tri cm.
> Koji god doktor je poslije vidio taj ožiljak, šokirao se i pitao što se desilo?
> Da skratim, tada sam se rodila ja i mama i ja smo jedva preživjele od komplikacija, sepse...
> Prije 25 godina su mene sprčkali u Petrovoj, a poslije to zataškavali.
> Ja sam živu glavu izvukla, ali u taj šinteraj ne bih ni mrtva više.
> Žalosno da je i dalje isto, ako ne i gore.


Zao mi je zbog toga sto se tebi i tvojoj mami dogodilo, ali reci da je sinteraj... sto smo onda mi koje smo rodile tamo (i zadovoljne porodom)???
Bas si se ruzno izrazila.
I da, za svako rodiliste se moze naci novinskih clanaka o graskama doktora s kobnim zavrsetkom, na zalost niti jedno rodiliste nije imuno na ljudsku glupost.

Ja sam dva puta rodila tamo i zadovoljna oba puta. Ovaj put sam cak donijela i plan poroda - sve su postovali bez pitanja.

----------


## Tanči

Ti imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje, a ja na svoje.
I napisala sam ga i bila preblaga.
Lekcije ostavi za nekog drugog, meni ih nemoj držati.
Ja znam što pišem.
I koje traume imam.
I što sam tada u Petrovoj izgubila.
Ni ja, ni moje dijete kojeg nema nismo novinski članak, ni trač.
I sad se tresem kad se sjetim, a mislila sam kako sam to prevazišla.
Ja sam se s Petrovom i po sudu povlačila, ali tada još u Jugoslaviji nije bilo moguće utvrditi krivca jer su se svi pokrivali i zataškavali.
Ni ispričali se nikada nisu.
I ja ću radije umrijeti nasred ceste nego ikada kročiti u tu bolnicu.

----------


## Beti3

> I ne, to nije hotel - to je rodilište. Mjesto gdje se rađa novi život i gdje se majke tretira kao kraljice, a bebe kao kap vode na dlanu.


Kako si ovo lijepo napisala! Da bar tako misle i svi oni koji rade u rodilištima. Ima ih, ali čini mi se da su ipak još u manjini.

----------


## mlukacin

Spajalica vidis kak to kod mene ide brzo, bome se nisam ni ja snasla ali to je to...

Bella imam 4 djece i trudna sam vise od 7 mjeseci... i vjeruj mi da znam otici na wc... frustrirajuce je da eto, u tom trenu kad sam skoro obavila nuzdu mi je sestra neuroticno kucala na vrata da mi dijete place... pa se ti da  prostis pose**
I tako je bilo sa svime... i jastukom i svjetlima i pelenama i ruckom... i sve pod izlikama vi ne znate, vi ne mozete... 
I nisam imala tu srecu da sam bila bez bebe... u ta dva dana nije ga bilo ukupno sat vremena, jos kad imas cimerice koje ulete u kupaonu i ne izlaze van jer se tusiraju 20min onda je vrlo tesko se istusirati....

Nis ovaj put cu ih jos vise izluditi nego prosli pa idem kuci odmah  :Smile: 

Ono sto je mene zanimalo, da li se konkretno da nesto poduzet osim naravno tuzakanja ravnatelju?

----------


## lavko

Ja sam rodila  Petrovoj prije 2 mjeseca. Mi smo svjetlo ugasile i upalile u wc-u i nisu se bunili. Sestre su neljubazne, posebno mlade, stare su još super. I slažem se s Bellom, Petrova je najfrekventnije porodilište, ponekad nema mjesta za rodilju pa čeka na krevet na onim nosilima, nemamo mi uvjete za individualne zahtjeve, ceduljice, itd. nema dovoljno osoblja i plus što imaju takve plaće kakve imaju i dobiš nadrkanu sestru. Sve ide od love nažalost.
Meni je odgovaralo da ne nosam bebu okolo jer se meni stvarno vrtilo u glavi tako da to nije bezveze..
Ne branim ih ali nije sve baš tamo najgore, a ja sam još ležala 3 puta na PT2 i upoznala sustav iznutra i izvana.

----------


## sirius

> Spajalica vidis kak to kod mene ide brzo, bome se nisam ni ja snasla ali to je to...
> 
> Bella imam 4 djece i trudna sam vise od 7 mjeseci... i vjeruj mi da znam otici na wc... frustrirajuce je da eto, u tom trenu kad sam skoro obavila nuzdu mi je sestra neuroticno kucala na vrata da mi dijete place... pa se ti da  prostis pose**
> I tako je bilo sa svime... i jastukom i svjetlima i pelenama i ruckom... i sve pod izlikama vi ne znate, vi ne mozete... 
> I nisam imala tu srecu da sam bila bez bebe... u ta dva dana nije ga bilo ukupno sat vremena, jos kad imas cimerice koje ulete u kupaonu i ne izlaze van jer se tusiraju 20min onda je vrlo tesko se istusirati....
> 
> Nis ovaj put cu ih jos vise izluditi nego prosli pa idem kuci odmah 
> 
> Ono sto je mene zanimalo, da li se konkretno da nesto poduzet osim naravno tuzakanja ravnatelju?


1. Mozes se praviti luda i raditi po svom.
2. Mozes se pozaliti na razne adrese nakon sto izades van.
3. Mozes se zaliti na licu mjesta i traziti na uvid propise ( od nadredenih) za pravila koja postavljaju ( a cine se nelogicna).
4.Mozes traziti otpust iz bolnice cim se osjetis sposobnom ako je sve ok ( i odmah drugi dan ako tako zelis)
6. Mozes sve navedeno ili samo nesto od navedenog.
7. Mozes nista od navedenog , pa nastavis dalje kukati po forumu...

ima jos pocija, ali moram kuhati rucak, pa ih napisem kasnije . :D

----------


## Bluebella

> plus što imaju takve plaće kakve imaju i dobiš nadrkanu sestru. Sve ide od love nažalost.


tim sestrama koje su nadrkane ne bi ni još 10x veća plaća pomogla, njihovoj nadrkanosti stvarno nema opravdanja.

----------


## Tanči

Ja sam do sada šutjela, ali više neću.
Ono što su meni u Petrovoj napravili je strašno, ali je još strašnije da se ništa ne mijenja.
25 godina kasnije ja slušam iste priče.
U tih 25 godina se promijenilo i dvije države, i bio je rat, a o osoblju da ne pričam i o tome kako smo sad u EU, ali Petrova se ne da.
Ležala sam i ja na patologiji trudnoće i na odjelu za bračnu neplodnost i nagledala se svega.
S druge strane; rodila sam na Svetom duhu prije 14 godina i to u vrijeme kad je Sveti duh bio natrpan ko košnica jer se Vinogradska preuređivala i sve rodilje koje su spadale pod Vinogradsku su tada dolazile na Sveti duh. 
Izgledalo je ko u ratu; pomoćni kreveti posvuda, sav namještaj su izbacili iz soba samo da naguraju što više kreveta, ni torbe nismo smjele imati da ne radimo gužvu, ali unatoč svemu i gužvi i manjku osoblja, bilo je ok.
Nitko me nije maltretirao sa svjetlom, čak jednu noć kad sam cijelu noć primala transfuziju krvi, sestre su dolazile svako malo da me obiđu i svaki put ugasile svjetlo na odlasku, vodile brigu o meni, o higijeni, o svemu.
Naravno da to nije hotel, daleko je to od toga, ali humani pristup je postojao.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja sam bila samo u posjeti. Nisam iz Zg i bio mi je prvi put u toj bolnici.
 Bila sam trudna sa trbuhom do zuba, a našetali su me od prizemlja do vrha
 dok sam našla moju prijateljicu koju sam htjela iznenaditi. Uglavnom neugodno iskustvo.

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja ću ovdje pohvaliti varaždin!
2009- beba rođena CR, u sobi smo bile od početka zajedno, svjetlo su mi gasili po noći, kad sam se ustala to sam radila sama. bebu sam sama presvlačila, spavali smo zajedeno na krevetu, nitko nije ništa prigovarao.
2011- vaginalni porod- odmah smo beba i ja bili zajedno i spavali zajedno, svjetlo sam gasila sama, spuštala rolete (soba je bila na prvom katu i okrenuta na uvijek prepuno parkiralište), bebu sam presvlačila sama. nikakvih problema i trauma.

----------


## bella77

> Ono sto je mene zanimalo, da li se konkretno da nesto poduzet osim naravno tuzakanja ravnatelju?


Evo sirius ti je napisala sto mozes, a mozes ih i poslati u lijepu...

Svakako da ima bezobraznih sestara, i da, uglavnom onih mladjih. No, nitko nema pravo izderavati se, a rodilje nisu duzne to trpiti. Kako sam napisala, i meni su par puta probale biti pametovati pa sam im odrezala i vise nisu ni pokusavale.

Ovo za svjetla, na zidu u svakoj sobi pise da svjetla moraju biti upaljena, ne pise koja. Tako da vjerujem da neka ipak moraju biti (ne bi pisalo da nije u nekom pravilniku...). Sve ostalo je stvar toga da se izboris za svoje pravo, samo sto (netko je vec napisao) te zene se boje da ne naljute sestre. To je vec njihov problem.

I da, svakako se mozes za konkretan slucaj pozaliti na jutarnjoj viziti. To im se nikako nece svidjeti.  :Wink:

----------


## mlukacin

Ma nije problem izborit se za ono sto zelim.
Mene samo opako zivcira sto su uveli roaming i to je to... mislili su da je stvar time rijesena. Dalje od toga nista nije definirano, svaka sestra ima svoja pravila, svaka rodilja svoja i tu nastaje kaos. 
Kao i sve ostalo u nasoj drzavi i ovo je ostalo nedoreceno i umjesto da nam bude lijepo tih dva tri dana na kraju je tlaka i za mame i bebe i djelatnike....

----------


## Deaedi

Problem kod roominga je što ga medicinske setre doživljavaju na način da mame preuzimaju brigu o bebi, i da tu prestaje njihov posao.

Inače meni nije problem izboriti se za svoja prava, no kako se postaviti na nekoga kome onda daješ u ruke svoju bebu...imala sam fobije da im kao slučajno ne ispadne iz jastuka, da ih ne okupaju u prevrućoj vodi i svakakve (vjerojatno iracionalne) strahove, tako da jednostavno nisam mogla prema sestrama biti oštra. No, možda ti strahovi i nisu tako iracionalni, kako su te sestre razgovarale i kako su se ponašale prema rodiljama, mislim da se normalne osobe tako ne mogu ponašati ako su pri zdravoj pameti. Tako da bi rekla da je u nekim osobama tamo bilo definitivno nezdravog sadizma.

----------


## mlukacin

Roaming :D
Sorry...

----------


## ellica

Prvo sam lezala 3 tjedna na pt2-uzas,nakon toga meni su se babinjace cinile ok.Ima i ok i nadrkanih sestara,prematala ju nisam,noslila ju jesam-nemojte ju nositi,ok i nastavim po svom...Svjetlo-ugasile i upalile u hodniku niko nista nije rekao.Da pomazu oko dojenja -bas i ne,ali nama je islo,cimi s manje iskustva pomogle smo mi.
Na wc ni doma ne idem u miru kad sam sama,skicnile bi cime bebu,tusirala sam dok je spavala,dok mi je muz bio u posjeti.Odveli su ih svako vecer od 22 do ponoci recimo.
Vise ne mislim radati,ali da nisam zadovljna u isto rodiliste vise nebi isla.

----------


## abica_29

Drago mi je da je Petrova dobila odbijenicu od Unicefa, bas zato sto je Unicef dolazi prosle godine dok smo ja i sincic bili tamo, a oni su naravno pokusavali gurnuti pod tepih neke preocite stvari, pa je glavna sestra terorizirala obične sestre, a one nas sa glupostima poput toga da nista ne smije biti na nocnim ormaricima. No nije im uspjelo zataskat to da roditelji ne smiju vidjeti bebe koje su na intenzivnoj (posjete jednom dnevno od pola sata, jedan roditelj), da na intenzivnoj sestre ne potiču majke na dojenje (bolje je ad za nedonoščad naravno!), i štošta drugo...mogla bi more napisat da sincic ne skace po meni, jer moj porod je bio relativno lagan, ali on je bio malo mrsaviji pa je 10 dana bio bez mame, jer sestre se ni ne trude rec rodiljama da mogu doc nahranit bebu svaka 3 sata, tj. 2 i pol, valjda je jednostavnije da imaju sto manje posla s nama...do toga da sestre na intenzivnoj puse i jedu cevape a kao pricaju o nekoj sterilnoj sobi...da ne govorimo o tome da se moje izdojeno mlijeko prolijevalo jer nije bilo - dobro, bilo je krive boje (kolostrum!), nije ga bilo dovoljno (70-90 ml u prvom tjednu!!!) i tako dalje...o odnosu prema rodiljama isto romani, ali Petrova je stvarno pokretna traka, tamo si samo broj, i mozes bit sretna ako naidjes na dobre doktore i dobre sestre koje se sa pacijentima odnose s postovanjem

----------

